# Solved: TCP error message



## hiraan (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi,

I'm trying to open certain websites but the browser gives me this message:
"Network Error (tcp_error) 


A communication error occurred: "Operation timed out" 
The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time. 

For assistance, contact your network support team."

I've tried with other browser the same, I've done ipconfig/flushdns and no change!

OS: vista
Browser: IE8
Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you share the URL of those "certain websites"?

What happens if you do a TRACERT to the URL?


----------



## hiraan (Feb 25, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> Can you share the URL of those "certain websites"?
> 
> What happens if you do a TRACERT to the URL?


 nothing special about those websites, but her is 2 examples:
www.adslgate.com
www.qiyas.org

What's TRACERT?
Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by *Enter*.

PING www.adslgate.com

PING www.qeyas.com

TRACERT www.adslgate.com

TRACERT www.qeyas.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## hiraan (Feb 25, 2008)

Her is it:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mohammed Abalkhail>ping www.adslgate.com

Pinging adslgate.com [212.162.148.201] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 212.162.148.201:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Mohammed Abalkhail>ping www.qeyas.com

Pinging www.qeyas.com [212.11.166.114] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 212.11.166.114:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

Really appreciate your help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I had the same luck, didn't try it before I suggested it. Obviously, they don't respond to pings.

However, I can access the sites, although I have a *tiny* problem with the language! 

Are other sites working correctly?

Have you tried these sites from another nearby location?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I can access those web pages but do not get replies to pings, so I assume that the sites do not respond to ping. What about the TRACERTs John requested?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm thinking maybe something in the network is configured to block them. That's why I wanted to see the traces, see if they fail at the same place mine do.


----------



## hiraan (Feb 25, 2008)

well I can pass tiny problems.
And yes all other sites are ok, this issue have developed only two days ago!, before that everything was fine.

I've accessed them through my GPRS besed pocket pc and worked fine!.

As I mentioned previousley I've no idea what TRACERT is?
Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

hiraan said:


> As I mentioned previousley I've no idea what TRACERT is?


Look at post #4 in this thread.


----------



## hiraan (Feb 25, 2008)

^^^^
I got that, but what confused me was a website I found www.tracert.com!.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
Finally, I can open those sites now!.
Thanks John.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think this was most likely an ISP issue.


----------



## hiraan (Feb 25, 2008)

I agree with you.


----------

